# Dwindling hard drive memory



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 7, 2009)

I have been extremely busy scanning my slides to digital format. With the Nikon coolscan, I get approximately 65 MB file per image. Some shots were done by the Hiedelburg Tango PMT scanner and those files are approx 1'' MB. In other words, I have used up a lot of memory on my hard drive. I used up nearly 3'' GB in two and half weeks.
   So, I need to "free up" memory by moving the files from the internal HD to an external one. I know I can do that but also  I know I will lose any type of adjustments made in LR pertaining to the images. I know I will break the links and get those dreaded question marks.
    I guess the other option(this is why posting this) is to export a catalog. By doing this, I will retain my files plus whatever adjustments made to those files. Once, I move the catalog over to the external hard drive. I will break the links anyway.  No matter what I do to clean(free) up the hard drive, LR will not have access to the files because they are in the external drive. Is what I am saying correct? Is there an easier method to clean up a hard drive other than what I have said.

                                   Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 7, 2009)

Even easier Bob.  2 options:

1.  Go to Library menu > New Folder and create a folder on the external drive, and then drag the files or folders over within LR's interface.

or

2.  Move the folder using Explorer, then right click on the folders in LR, which will then be showing as missing, right click, and choose Find Missing Folder and point to the new location on the external drive.

Either of those will still allow LR to access the files in their new location whenever that external drive is attached, so you'll be all set.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 7, 2009)

Many thanks- Victoria,


                                Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## dj_paige (Mar 8, 2009)

Just to clear up a minor (but important) point ... hard disk space is NOT memory. Memory is not hard disk space. Memory and hard disk space distinct and separate parts of your computer, and are not affected by one another.

I bring this up because in another forum for a different piece of software, a user received advice that he needed more memory. The user went out and bought more hard disk space, and then complained that the problem hadn't been fixed. So ... let's not call hard disk space "memory".


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 8, 2009)

Somehow, I managed to screw it up the files so I got those dreaded question marks.  I was able to re- establish the links.
I did free up the hard drive SPACE.  I did not say memory- oops I just did.

                                           Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 8, 2009)

Well done Bob!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 8, 2009)

Bob, another thought on freeing drive space, if my memory serves! Just send me the D3 and you won't fill it up so quick again!:lol::lol::shock:


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice try - Geoff. I guess that is why the D3 has dual card slots.


                            Bob - the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi,

     I am still experiencing issues transferring my files from my hard drive to the external one. 
     Library> New folder> from here I get two different windows-
      1) I do not have a screen shot of this: I can see all my drives so I can 
           place a new folder in the external drive(this is easy method)
       2) I get this other window( see screen shot). Once, I give it a name and
          hit create. The window disappeared and that was it. I searched the 
         computer and I found the folder under pictures. But, I need to free up 
        the space on my hard drive. S', what I did next is opened up the 
        Maxtor(external drive) and dragged the folder from the pictures.
         Is this the proper why of doing it or am I missing something???

                                              Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 16, 2009)

again, I repeated these steps: library> New Folder> 1) I get the window in the previous thread(screen shot). The create folder seems to show up most of the time.

2) But, I also get this( see screen shot) which I like better because there is less steps involved. Is this normal to have two options? If so, how can I get LR give me option #2 more often?

                                  Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 16, 2009)

I've lost track of where we're up to by now Bob, but try option 2 and see how you get on...

2. Move the folder using Explorer, then right click on the folders in LR, which will then be showing as missing, right click, and choose Find Missing Folder and point to the new location on the external drive.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 16, 2009)

Victoria- thanks for responding.

    I cannot help but notice this:

      1) if I have three or four images and I click on library> new folder>,
         I get this window( see screen shot #2)

       2) if I have multiple images and I click on library>new folder>
         I get a different window( see screen shot #3)

     So, I now have both screen shots on this thread.(makes it easier to               compare) Is this normal to have two different windows like this? It seems        odd to me that this is happening.

                                    Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 16, 2009)

The one on the left is trying to start a fresh folder anywhere on any drive - that's the one you'd want.  You only get that when you don't have a folder selected in the folders panel.

The one on the right is trying to create a subfolder of the currently selected folder.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you! Victoria



                                    Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 22, 2009)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Even easier Bob.  2 options:
> 
> 1.  Go to Library menu > New Folder and create a folder on the external drive, and then drag the files or folders over within LR's interface.
> 
> ...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 22, 2009)

Yep, go with Option 2, listed way back in the thread - move the files and relink.


----------



## dj_paige (Mar 22, 2009)

Robert T Higaki said:


> Victoria Bampton said:
> 
> 
> > Even easier Bob.  2 options:
> ...


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks, Paige!


                                                  Bob


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 27, 2009)

Initially, I had no problems moving files/folders over to the external hard drives. 
Then, I tried to move my Easter island files over. 
Library> new folder> choose my external hard drive> make new folder> ok
then I dragged the files into the new folder in G:. I went ahead and delete the files in C:
Once, I did that: I lost my links and got those question marks. I went ahead click on those marks to re-link. It did not re-link. 
I went back to the recycle bin and restore all items. Then, my links were re-stored.
I did note that I am having problems with the digital images from my camera. The other files were scanned images from my slides. Why in the world I am getting multiple files of the same images and or two different images with the same name. I think this is causing the problem. How can I import images without having the multiple files???? Bob- the slide shoote at heart


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 28, 2009)

Moderators- can you delete the first attachment?( it was a mistake)
Mod Note: Sorry Bob, I can only figure out how to keep or delete both, not just the one.

It is the second attachment is the one I want people to see. So far, I have not received any response.
 1) nobody knows why there are multiple files of same image or there are
    three files which contain two of the same image plus a different one.
  2) It is a Microsoft issue; not LR
   3) Is it a LR issue when I get the automatic window to import when I make the connection between my Epson P-5''' to the desktop. And nobody wants to admit it.

During this frustration period, I have been experimenting different ways of 
importing. It seems the best method is for me to: LR> library>new folder(in
external hard drive G; open computer> P-5'''> file> sent to> G. The main reason why I sign the slide shooter at heart is because I waste so much time on the computer trying to fix these stupid problems and not shooting pictures.:evil:

                                             Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 29, 2009)

Here is another example:

   Again, these files are from my camera to the desktop. I wish I can show you the open files to see for yourselves.The pictures did open for a split second then they all closed. I use the preview function to see what is inside. Look at files tango-29: there are three of them. The first two are the same image but the third is different. Same goes for tango-3.
   I appreciate any wild guesses as to what is going on here. 
   I am afraid that all my South American files are like this since this past trip is the first time I went digital 1''%. To be honest, I am not very happy. I had to deal with sensor dust since I stopped down for all my landscapes shots. Now, I have to deal with multiple files. Any guesses as to what happened?

                              Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 29, 2009)

Bob, I'm really starting to get confused, and likely everybody else is as well.

Can you back-up and start the story over on these 'Tango' files? Reading back in the thread, you've imported, created new folders, copied, moved, deleted, restored from Recycle, until I've lost track. The folder view you attached may be more helpful in 'Details' view, as opposed to thumbnail or icon view.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 29, 2009)

OK, I will start from the beginning of my work flow. I download the files from my flashcard to the epson P-5'''. During my trip, I transferred the files to my laptop as a second backup. Now, the laptop is out of the loop. I take my Epson and connect it to the desktop. A window shows up from LR asking me if I want to import the images. I give it a name-tango. At this time, everything is normal. Images are imported. I can flip back and forth from library to develop with any problems. 
But, I need to free up space on my hard drive. So, I have been transferring files from C: to the external hard drive(G. The majority of my files are from the Nikon scanner and are located in documents(C. I have no problems transferring the scanned files to G:. So, I wanted to transfer NEF(originally from my camera) to G:. At first, I could not locate those files in documents. I found them under pictures(C. I started to drag the files into a new folder and tried to tranfer the folder to G:. Then, I get message- duplicate files- there are three choices-.  ( I am running out of space)


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 29, 2009)

So, then I went back to take a closer look at those files. I realized there is duplication. I previewed the files and to my horror. I even have a different image associated with same name file. It is a total mess. 
I was desperately trouble shooting on my own on the Easter Island files. That explains the mass confusion- I was trying different ways to resolve this issue.
So, I came up with my own solution. I deleted all the Easter Island files from the picture folder(C. I re-imported the files from the Epson not using the import window I get from LR. I hit cancel. Instead, I open up my computer> Epson> send to G; Then, I import the images into LR. No duplication- no problems.
All, I am asking is what happened when I used the automatic import window from LR? I really do not want to look at my Iguassu Falls files. I am sure they will look like my Tango ones. Brad- I only know how to do attachments- I have no idea how to use display.
                                    Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## dj_paige (Mar 29, 2009)

While I can't be sure I am understanding everything, let me suggest that a much more simplified workflow will eliminate some of these problems, and take less work on your part as well.

No more importing files to the C: drive and then move them somehow to the G: drive. Just import them to the G: drive. Don't even go to the C: drive if it is running out of space.

Next, your paragraph that begins with "But, I need to free up space on my hard drive..." seems to indicate you are still moving files and browsing for files in Windows. Lightroom has problems when you move files in Windows, which I thought you knew by now. 

And, I stilll can't be sure exactly what you have done ... but ... it still seems you have left steps out of your description ... if you transfer files to G and it tells you that there are duplicate files, then the files must have already been on G somehow, which you haven't mentioned.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 7, 2009)

I have been extremely busy scanning my slides to digital format. With the Nikon coolscan, I get approximately 65 MB file per image. Some shots were done by the Hiedelburg Tango PMT scanner and those files are approx 1'' MB. In other words, I have used up a lot of memory on my hard drive. I used up nearly 3'' GB in two and half weeks.
   So, I need to "free up" memory by moving the files from the internal HD to an external one. I know I can do that but also  I know I will lose any type of adjustments made in LR pertaining to the images. I know I will break the links and get those dreaded question marks.
    I guess the other option(this is why posting this) is to export a catalog. By doing this, I will retain my files plus whatever adjustments made to those files. Once, I move the catalog over to the external hard drive. I will break the links anyway.  No matter what I do to clean(free) up the hard drive, LR will not have access to the files because they are in the external drive. Is what I am saying correct? Is there an easier method to clean up a hard drive other than what I have said.

                                   Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes, once again, Paige is on the mark I believe.

As far as the post attachment, what is that a screen shot of? I assumed it was Windows Explorer/My Documents, looking at the files in a given folder. That's not a very informative view, at the top of the Windows Explorer window, in the View menu, choose details. If it's not Windows Explorer, what is it?


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 29, 2009)

Paige- when I say duplication, I am referring to the files with tango-3, tango-3, tango-3. There are no tango files in G:. When I tried to transfer the easter island files, there are no files in G: I am dealing with easterisalnd-15, easterisland-15, easterisland-15- to me that is duplication except for the third file which happens to be different. 
Brad- I tried to make another attachment but it got cut off. this screen shot is from the picture folder( not the documents). Apparently, the LR import fuction defaults to the picture folder.

                                     Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 29, 2009)

Oops- I forgot to attach new screen shot.

                      Sorry- 
                          Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## dj_paige (Mar 29, 2009)

Wild guess

You have three files ... one is a .jpg, one is a .nef and one is an .xmp. Hedging my bets, I further speculate that one of them might be a .tif or .psd.

In Windows Explorer, select Tools->Folder Options->View, then uncheck "Hide extensions for known file types". 

Let us know what happens.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 30, 2009)

Paige,

    I honestly cannot find the tool function in windows explorer.

But, what I did makes things more confusing. I made a screen shot of Iguassu Falls files. You should see iguassu-12 three times.
   I hit property on each file and made screen shots of each one. They are three different pictures using one name iguassu-12.

   How is that for confusion?

                                   Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## dj_paige (Mar 30, 2009)

Try Organize->Folder and search options->View, then uncheck "Hide extensions for known file types".

Although I think that is pointless, since you have shown us the properties of these three files.

Tell me again why you are moving things via Windows methods, and how these files could have possibly gotten onto your G: drive if you didn't put them there? (You said: "At first, I could not locate those files in documents. I found them under pictures(C. I started to drag the files into a new folder and tried to tranfer the folder to G:. Then, I get message- duplicate files- there are three choices-. ( I am running out of space)")


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 30, 2009)

Paige-

     The instruction with starting with organize is a lot better. No changes.
I want to move the files from C: to G: in order to gain space. I know that all my scanned files are in documents. Naturally, I looked in documents for my Easter Island, etc. I found nothing. So, I searched in the picture and found my files. Since some of the files have minor adjustments made through LR, I wanted to make sure I transfer all the information from C: to G: I created a new folder in G: using the library in LR. Next, I start to drag all the files into the new folder. I moved the new folder back to G:(there are no easter island files in G:; this is first time moving the folder). As windows is transferring the files, it sees duplicate files within the folder itself. Again, there are no easter island files in G: Then, I get the message duplicate files- one is copy and rename, second- I do not remember, and third- do nothing keep both files.
                                             Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 30, 2009)

Paige-

     The instruction with starting with organize is a lot better. No changes.
I want to move the files from C: to G: in order to gain space. I know that all my scanned files are in documents. Naturally, I looked in documents for my Easter Island, etc. I found nothing. So, I searched in the picture and found my files. Since some of the files have minor adjustments made through LR, I wanted to make sure I transfer all the information from C: to G: I created a new folder in G: using the library in LR. Next, I start to drag all the files into the new folder. I moved the new folder back to G: there are no easter island files in G:; this is first time moving the folder). As windows is transferring the files, it sees duplicate files within the folder itself. Again, there are no easter island files in G: Then, I get the message duplicate files- one is copy and rename, second- I do not remember, and third- do nothing keep both files.
                                             Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## dj_paige (Mar 30, 2009)

I can't understand how you can have three files with the same name. The only way I think such a thing can happen is if the extensions are different (unlikely, since you showed us the file properties) or there are blanks at the end of the file name that don't show in the properties windows you showed us, in which case unchecking "Hide extensions for known file types" would help uncover this. Perhaps you could give us a screen shot showing the three files with the same names, and their extensions.

I also get the very distinct feeling that if you would simply do all of your file managing in Lightroom and stop doing some things in Windows and some things in Lightroom, all of these problems you are having would go away. That doesn't help your present situation, but it would certainly make future operations go more smoothly. I strongly suggest you consider changing your workflow so that everything happens in Lightroom from now on. As far as you running out of space on your C: drive, I suggested earlier that you don't import new files to C:; instead import new files to G:


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 30, 2009)

What are extensions? Where do I look for them?


                                 Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, one possible problem is that the explorer views Bob is using are the 'Search' View, at least earlier in the thread. So that we're seeing file copies in three different locations. At least two different locations are evident in the attachments to post #3'. Two of those files are in different folders. Bob what happens if you use Explorer and just navigate to a single folder location?


----------



## dj_paige (Mar 30, 2009)

Brad Snyder;4'41' said:
			
		

> Well, one possible problem is that the explorer views Bob is using are the 'Search' View, at least earlier in the thread. So that we're seeing file copies in three different locations. At least two different locations are evident in the attachments to post #3'. Two of those files are in different folders. Bob what happens if you use Explorer and just navigate to a single folder location?



Bingo! That's it! The files are in three different folders — and they are in three different folders on the C: drive.

So what is the problem moving these files to the G: drive? Bob says he gets a duplicate file message of some sort, and then to illustrate the problem, he shows us three files with the same name on the C: drive. Which doesn't illustrate the problem; nor does it really explain how he got three copies of the same photo on the C: drive, that really hasn't been discussed.

Bob ... we really need to know how you did all this, and a much clearer explanation of where your files are now, in order to tell you how to fix this.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 30, 2009)

I really wish I could just drive over to Bob's and point at his screen, but 35'' miles is a long way..... (Although I almost went to work in Redding once, which I think may be sort of in the neighborhood)


----------



## dj_paige (Mar 30, 2009)

Robert T Higaki;4'4'9 said:
			
		

> What are extensions? Where do I look for them?



Okay, lets be blunt here ... if you don't know what an extension is with reference to files, then I don't think you should be organizing things in Windows. It just seems to get you into trouble.

So here's my idea. This is going to be a fair amount of work. Go into Lightroom. For each Iguassu file (and any other files that exist in multiple versions), find the one file that Lightroom is pointing to. Let's call this the "active" file. Go into Windows and move the other Iguassu files (whether they are on the C: drive or the G: drive) out of the way (as in, move to temporary new folders on the G: drive, clearly labelled, where they won't be confused with the active file). Then, using Lightroom, move this "active" file to wherever you want on the G: drive. Hopefully, you can do this in bunches. Then, if everything works, you now have one copy of your photos that Lightroom recognizes, the rest you can either get rid of (or burn to a CD/DVD just to be safe), and move on with the task of photography and organizing. And from that point on, do not use Windows for organizing or managing your photos.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 30, 2009)

Make that a double bingo- That is why Brad is a guru!

I found the darn files. They are all numerically sequenced- yes -they look "normal." If there is another duplicate file somewhere in my computer, I am not going to look for it. 
Paige - you are asking me how I did this? I quote a 6''s rock song- "I can't explain." by the Who. 

I am not the most computer literate person in the world. There are many times I am just winging it. So, thank you very much for all the help. Yes, Paige, I will change my work flow

                               Thanks, again
                                                Bob- the slide shooter at heart
PS this should end this long thread- I hope!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 30, 2009)

Robert T Higaki;4'415 said:
			
		

> Make that a double bingo- That is why Brad is a guru!



Well, thanks for saying so, but Paige did a lot of the heavy lifting....


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Apr 3, 2009)

Shoot- I think I know what the problem is but I do not know why.

    I have changed my work flow. When I scanned my slides, the files end up in documents under C: which does not help my space issue. So, I re-directed  the scanned files go to G: see 1st attachment). Naturally, I looked at G: to confirm my files( see #2)- so far, so good. I was looking around for a missing file(totally different subject) in pictures C: in order to re-establish the link in LR. Then, I saw the same images in pictures C: which I thought I only sent to G::evillook at #3). My computer is duplicating the files- 65.4MB each no wonder I have space issues:evil::evil: Why in the world I am getting duplicate files??? I am really trying to give digital photography a try but....:evil::evil::evil::evil:

                                  Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## scorecards (Apr 3, 2009)

What am I missing here.  Everyone seems to be making this more complicated than I think it is.  I would just create a new folder on the new drive and then move the files to it.  Your catalog will remain on the internal drive.  

I would then create a backup on the external drive updating it every time I loaded LR.

Incidentally I added a one terabyte raid 1 drive using ESATA bus and windows sees it as an internal drive and writing to it is faster than the 4' GB drive my laptop has inside it.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, Doug, I hope this is a simple problem. What seems to be happening is the files being created in G: also being mirrored in C:. Sort of having my own RAID system in the computer. And, I am not talking about the bug spray!

Does anybody have any ideas why I am having my files mirrored? As you can see in the screen shots, I definitely sent the new files to the external drive G: but you also see them in C:


                                     Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Apr 7, 2009)

I did a little experiment tonight. I scanned ten images from an air show. I looked at G: and saw the ten images. Then, I looked at C: pictures)- no new images. Then, I imported the images from G: into LR. Because my cardboard slides have fuzzy edges, I had to do some minor cropping. After I did that, I decided to take a look at C:. Guess what! a copy of the very same images are  sitting in the 2''9 folder. This only happened after I imported those images from G:. Does this make sense ?

                                  Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Apr 7, 2009)

I went ahead and repeated the process with another slide. The duplicate image only appears( in C: under pictures) after I importing from G:.
So, it this a normal for LR to create a duplicate file?

                                       Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes and no. 

The options vary a little bit between importing from a hard-disk file or a 'device' but,
You can import the photo in place(where it currently resides on a hard disk).
You can copy the file to a new location and import
You can move the file to a new location and import
You can convert to DNG, with the converted copy going to a new location and import

In all four of these basic options, you can also request a backup copy of the original file be created in yet an additional location.

So, depending upon your choices here, it may or may not be 'normal'.

I think the best diagnostic might be to grab a screen shot of your import dialog, when this mysteriously appearing file symptom is happening.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 7, 2009)

I am with Brad here! Look carefully at your choosen options in the Import dialog box. Seem to me that you choose "Copy to new location" with the custom folder structure. You may want to do the same file structure but choosing "Move to new location" taking care it is on G:...


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Apr 7, 2009)

OK-Brad and Denis,

    Here it islook at screen shot) as requested.


                                 Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 7, 2009)

The answer to your problem is right there! You are asking Lightroom to make a copy on C: !!! So, no wonder why! 

In the first line choose "Move to" rather than "Copy to" and in the second line, click the "Choose..." button and take care to navigate to G:location.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 7, 2009)

I have been extremely busy scanning my slides to digital format. With the Nikon coolscan, I get approximately 65 MB file per image. Some shots were done by the Hiedelburg Tango PMT scanner and those files are approx 1'' MB. In other words, I have used up a lot of memory on my hard drive. I used up nearly 3'' GB in two and half weeks.
   So, I need to "free up" memory by moving the files from the internal HD to an external one. I know I can do that but also  I know I will lose any type of adjustments made in LR pertaining to the images. I know I will break the links and get those dreaded question marks.
    I guess the other option(this is why posting this) is to export a catalog. By doing this, I will retain my files plus whatever adjustments made to those files. Once, I move the catalog over to the external hard drive. I will break the links anyway.  No matter what I do to clean(free) up the hard drive, LR will not have access to the files because they are in the external drive. Is what I am saying correct? Is there an easier method to clean up a hard drive other than what I have said.

                                   Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Apr 7, 2009)

My first line says: add photos to catalog without moving. The third one says: move photos to a new location and add to catalog. So, I want number three?

                                       Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Apr 7, 2009)

Now, I am deleting the duplicate files in C: but apparently, these are primary ones because I am getting those dreaded question marks in the thumbnails. So, I go through finding the right one in G: but LR named the files differently. See screen shot. Because of this, I have to do a re-link on a one to one basis?:evil:


                                            Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Apr 7, 2009)

I guess the best way to clean up this mess is to delete the files in G: then move the files from C: to G: to retain the links? I hope I did not confuse anybody. 

                            Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Apr 7, 2009)

Oops, I forgot the new screen shot.


                Sorry- Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 7, 2009)

Robert T Higaki said:


> My first line says: add photos to catalog without moving. The third one says: move photos to a new location and add to catalog. So, I want number three?
> 
> Bob- the slide shooter at heart


Yes Bob. And this is because you want a date structure applied that you didn't create at scan time. And do not forget to also choose where (G.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 7, 2009)

Robert T Higaki said:


> Now, I am deleting the duplicate files in C: but apparently, these are primary ones because I am getting those dreaded question marks in the thumbnails. So, I go through finding the right one in G: but LR named the files differently. See screen shot. Because of this, I have to do a re-link on a one to one basis?:evil:
> 
> 
> Bob- the slide shooter at heart


NOOOOO! 

As you choose "Copy to new location then import" and choose C: as destination, the duplicates are the ones on G: :!:

Lets take it one problem at a time...

As there was some renaming, it effectively become a one by one task. :shock:


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 7, 2009)

Robert T Higaki said:


> I guess the best way to clean up this mess is to delete the files in G: then move the files from C: to G: to retain the links? I hope I did not confuse anybody.
> 
> Bob- the slide shooter at heart


Stop guessing before it is being too late! 

First: Did you delete many from C: that were properly linked before (without ? marks)?


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 7, 2009)

I have to go Bob... Meanwhile, Brad will probably chime in and take you by hand from where you are. Stop messing until we are on a clear path and we will solve it. See you later...


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Apr 7, 2009)

Denis Pagé said:


> Stop guessing before it is being too late!
> 
> First: Did you delete many from C: that were properly linked before (without ? marks)?



Thanks for your help-Denis. I figure I had a 5'-5' chance to guess right but I was wrong. No, I only picked a very small sample to experiment. Now, I am deleting the files in G:, creating a new folder in G:, and transferring the files from C: to G:- no more broken links.  It is a mess but not a nightmare. 
Denis- thanks again!

                                     Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Apr 7, 2009)

As for no more broken links, I take that back. After transferring the files from C: to G:, I delete the one in C:. I do get the question marks but I only have to re-link one file and the whole group gets re-linked. 

I will hold off for now and see if Brad or anybody else have a better idea on how to clean up this mess.

                                      Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd help, but reading the thread, I'm not sure where we are. What exactly is the current problem?

There were original files on G:
You selected to copy them to C: and import to Lr
Now you want the imported files back on G: ?

Is that what's happening?


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Apr 8, 2009)

Brad,

    Denis realized that I had the wrong settings on the import dialog which explains the duplicate files in C: and G:. I assumed that since I originally chose G: as primary; the C: would be back up. I was wrong. I had to deal with broken links.
    Now, I am deleting the files in G:(duplicates). Then, I create a new folder within LR and place it in G:. I go back to C: and move those files over to the new folder in G:. Once, I completed that task. I delete the files in C:. By doing that, I break the links and cause the question marks to appear. I re-establish the links by clicking on one of the files in G:. Is there an easier way of doing this or am I doing this right?
   Because I had the wrong settings on the import dialog, I see duplication in C: alone( documents and pictures). I can try to guess again which one would be the primary one(linked to LR). Or do you know? This would explain why I was using up my disk space so fast!

                                    Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 8, 2009)

Just move the files from C: to G: within Lr, and the links shouldn't break.

When you chose 'Copy and import', the new copy became what you're calling the primary.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Apr 8, 2009)

In terms of duplicate files in C:, the files in pictures are the one linked to LR. The ones in documents are duplicates. I figured that out by trial and error.


Thanks to Denis and Brad for your help. For the rest of you, do not try this at home unless you have the right setting on the import! Or you will have  a huge mess and no more space on your hard drive like me!

                                      Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Apr 8, 2009)

I have recovered 4' Gb of space so far  by deleting the files in documents. I found these files and they appear to be "junk." Can someone reassure me that they are junk so I can delete them as well.( see screen shot)

                                Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 8, 2009)

These are text files generated at scan time logging the actions performed. If something went wrong with a given scan, you can look at the corresponding text log to see why. If all went fine, you can then delete those logs (txt files). If I remember well, I think that the creation of these logs is optional in NikonScan...


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 8, 2009)

Robert T Higaki said:


> Now, I am deleting the files in G:(duplicates). Then, I create a new folder within LR and place it in G:. I go back to C: and move those files over to the new folder in G:. Once, I completed that task. I delete the files in C:. By doing that, I break the links and cause the question marks to appear. I re-establish the links by clicking on one of the files in G:. Is there an easier way of doing this or am I doing this right?


 
It seem that you missed a great carreer in cinema Bob! As a stuntman of course.  Deleting files and see what happen is risky. Just temporarily renaming a parent folder by adding a suffix or moving the files in another temporary folder have the same effect as a deletion from Lightroom's point of view and if you made a wrong choice, it is then easy to go back.

As Brad mentioned, the easiest was to move from C: to G: from WITHIN Lightroom so no links are broken.



> Because I had the wrong settings on the import dialog, I see duplication in C: alone( documents and pictures). I can try to guess again which one would be the primary one(linked to LR). Or do you know? This would explain why I was using up my disk space so fast!


 
From your very last posts, I understand that you are now all set with no more ? marks and no images left on C: right? If so, this is good news. 

But don't hurry! Lets talk about the future imports right now and check everything in your new workflow before the mess happen again:

From you last NikonScan screenshots, you will save you scans in C:\Users\rhigaki\Documents and this is OK.
Scan one or two now and close NikonScan.
Open Lightroom and Import with the option "Move to new location and Import", Choose... _(button)_ set to G: and you can keep your dating file structure. Of course, you will have to navigate to C:\Users\rhigaki\Documents to choose images to be imported.
Now, those couple of new scans should not be anymore in C:\Users\rhigaki\Documents But in G:\_ParentFolder_\2''9\2''9-'4-'8 or similar.

Come back if it doesn't behave as above. 8)


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks- Denis,

    You can call me a daredevil. But, I had to admit I was worried when I was deleting the files last night. Your idea about moving the files into a folder is great.
    I went ahead and deleted all those Nikon scan files.

    Later tonight, I will do a test scan and follow your directions. I have to do some errands now.

                                             Thanks again,
                                              Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Apr 9, 2009)

Denis Pagé said:


> If I remember well, I think that the creation of these logs is optional in NikonScan...


   Yes, you do remember well. I un-checked the create scan log on NikonScan.
    I scanned two test slides. Both files resided in G:. Next, I imported those files into LR. I looked around  and made sure there were no files in Cboth documents and pictures). Everything worked perfectly:lol:
    So far, I have regained almost 5' GB of space and more importantly, I have not seen any question marks. At the rate I am going, I should be able to clean up this mess(& its a big one) by this weekend.
     I have learned a lesson the hard way. I am willing to bet that those who are reading this thread are double checking the options on their import dialog.

                                  Denis and Brad- thank you very much for the help!

                                              Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 9, 2009)

What a great team effort !!
Bob I agree with Denis, you could be a stuntman!!:lol::lol::lol:

I've had similar issues coming into this and it's great now to be organised and know what I am doing as well as what LR is doing - most of the time!!:shock::shock:


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 9, 2009)

Robert T Higaki said:


> I scanned two test slides. Both files resided in G:. Next, I imported those files into LR. I looked around and made sure there were no files in Cboth documents and pictures). Everything worked perfectly:lol:


This very good news Bob! 

But as you were previously set to scan to C: and you were told to setup the import to _move to G: then import_, just make sure that you do not have two copies on G: rather than one on C: and the other on G:...

You should have a single copy on G: anyway if you choose the move option with or without the dated structured folders. 8)


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes, I only have a single files in G:. Everything is working perfectly.

I rather be a photographer but I did manage to be a stuntman when an adult 
elephant charged at me in Botswana.(that is another story)

Thanks again and I will try to stay out of trouble,

                                           Bob-the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Augphoto (Apr 16, 2009)

Now that that appears to be settled, I will ask my question.

I, currently, have an imac with a fast filling internal drive and I desperately need space.  There are 1'8GBs of photos on my internal drive and this grows more each day.  This is about 1/3 of my internal capacity.

So, my question is, if I move these photos to an external drive how much on a hit in convenience/speed will I experience?  In other words, will this make working on my photos unbearable?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 16, 2009)

Mike, I'm not a Mac user, but did want to say Hi, and Welcome to the Forums.
From what I've observed other users say, you'll want at least FireWire 8'' access to the external. I don't know if you can do that with and iMac.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 7, 2009)

I have been extremely busy scanning my slides to digital format. With the Nikon coolscan, I get approximately 65 MB file per image. Some shots were done by the Hiedelburg Tango PMT scanner and those files are approx 1'' MB. In other words, I have used up a lot of memory on my hard drive. I used up nearly 3'' GB in two and half weeks.
   So, I need to "free up" memory by moving the files from the internal HD to an external one. I know I can do that but also  I know I will lose any type of adjustments made in LR pertaining to the images. I know I will break the links and get those dreaded question marks.
    I guess the other option(this is why posting this) is to export a catalog. By doing this, I will retain my files plus whatever adjustments made to those files. Once, I move the catalog over to the external hard drive. I will break the links anyway.  No matter what I do to clean(free) up the hard drive, LR will not have access to the files because they are in the external drive. Is what I am saying correct? Is there an easier method to clean up a hard drive other than what I have said.

                                   Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Augphoto (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply Brad.  My iMac has a FireWire 8'' connection so this is possible.  I was hoping USB would work because I have a few of these drives.  If it was truly critical I guess I would invest in a FireWire drive, however.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 17, 2009)

You can try the USB (2.' I hope?) first. If your catalog is well organized, an extra move won't be traumatic, if you're not satisfied with it.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Apr 17, 2009)

Since I am using the external drive, I do notice a slight slowness when the image is loading. Currently, I am using a USB 2.'. I do have a eSATA ports on my external hard drive and desktop.  Last week, I went over to an electronic store to buy an eSATA cable but they were out. If I do get one, I will let you know how it goes( in theory, it should go faster- faster than firewire) because I am curious.

                                           Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 18, 2009)

Mike, one warning - keep your catalog itself on the internal drive.  Majority of the Mac corrupted catalogs have been on USB external drives - it seems there may be something in the OSX USB implementation.


----------



## Augphoto (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for that info, Victoria and Bob.  I will probably attempt the move after the weekend.  I will give the USB drive a chance (remembering to leave the catalog behind)  and see what happens.


----------

